# Sorority or Community Tank?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

At the moment I have: a fairly laid back male Betta in a 2.5 gallon tank and nothing else. I'm almost certain I'm getting a 10 gallon tank for Christmas (my parents have been hinting at it like they hint at all the big presents I get every year lol) And I'm wondering... Should I have a community tank or sorority tank. Here are the details:

*Community tank*: My current Betta would go in there after I add 4 albino Cory cats and maybe one other fish (not decided on) My male should do pretty well, he's a pretty layed back Betta. 

*Sorority*: I'd have 4-6 Bettas in there. I saw this awesome video of someone who had a 10G tank that was heavily planted with many female Bettas and I thought it was a 55G until I read the description and that inspired this idea. My male would stay in his 2.5G but to be honost I think he might be a Betta that prefers small tank. I don't plan on breeding if I get a sorority.

So which one do you think I should get? I want to heavily plant EITHER.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I personally would rather have the community tank and move him over. if you heavily plant the tank, he wont be scared in there if he truely does prefer a smaller space, because he wont feel so wide open.

but, reading that it sounds like you are leaning towards a sorority, and so I think you should do what YOU want to do. =]


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

What I would do is get the 10 gallon going and get a ton of plants. After it grows in, make the decision. 

I started a NPT (maybe 2 months ago?) and while I thought it was looking pretty good, I realized that my water this week looks the most pristine I've ever seen it. Honestly, the more plants the better. I thought I had a lot and was nervous at first... I just ordered 3 new plants and have thrown in 4 sprouting aponogeton bulbs in addition to what I first filled the tank with. I've also done a little moving around and am still getting those plants just how I want them.

I have 2 mini swords, 1 bunch of anacharis, 1 bunch of foxtail green, 3 java ferns (1 very small, 1 large, 1 medium), 2 bunches of hygro difformis, 4 aponogeton bulbs (which are going to get huge and I'll need to trim), a clump of pygmy chain swords, 2 banana plants. I also have some hornwort floating at the top.

I have 1 bunch of star grass, 1 bunch of red ludwiga, and some microsword on the way.

Once the new shipment gets in I'll probably take out the hornwort and possibly the banana plants (I just can't get them to do well, not sure yet).

I thought I did a lot of planning in terms of which plants I want, but if I had to do it again I would select 3 or 4 species and then get a lot of those same kinds.

I realize I went off on a planted tank tangent, but I'd get that going as soon as possible so the plants start to grow in and you can arrange your tank just how you want it. I'd then make a decision about the types of fish you want in there. Once you see how the plants grow in you will be able to decide if you want a few focal fish, or a school of brightly color fish darting in and out of the plants.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, I love sororities. I have one and it is really fun to watch all the famales together.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would go for community


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think you should have a spawning tank with those blacks LOL. IDK it depends on how the male would compliment the other fish (color wise).


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I would personally get a sorority. They're pretty great. The only thing is that you'd need to have a back-up plan if you came across a female who just refuses to play nice.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Grr I've kust suddenly had an impossible time deciding... For awhile after this I was certain on a course for a sorority... Than I started checking out fish stores and saw that few even carry females, one carries ugly brown ons with overly large heads... The other IDK If they're currently carrying any. I also got this wierd obbsesion with guppies... Then I wanted to get a community tank with some guppies, corycats, and my male Betta (I know of the issues that can happen.)

But now I'm starting to get sororitys back into my mind. For the moment I'm leaning a bit more towards community, but I'm shifting more and more towards the middle...

I'm so confused! Which one should I get??? With my male developing some fin rot I'm wondering if I can even handle the responsibility of a 2.5 gal tank and can't even keep up with the water changes on a relativly small/medium/large (Largely/medium sized small) tank. Now I'm not even making sense 0-o

If I get a community and my male is too aggressive I'd have gotten it for nothing (I NEED the tank to have at least 1 Betta in it!) But if I start a sorority than the females I chose could be way too aggressive! Than I'd have to return a bunch of females and do trial and error...

Any advice?????


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldnt do a sorority. I dont think females really like living together. So far in all the pics, vids, and real sororities I have seen have girls with nipped & torn fins. The you may and up getting with some really aggressive females and you may end up having to give them each separate tanks.

Just do a community tank (I would advise against guppies) and put in your male betta in there. If that doesn't work out then put in ONE female. If you can't take care of two tanks then rehome the male.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I love sororities! I think I might be lucky though. I have never had a problem with any females. They are cute, swimming next to each other. When I introduced two new females one was getting picked on, and another girl chased away the bully. She protected the one that got picked on. Though, eventually the one that got picked on became dominant.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think you should have a spawning tank with those blacks LOL. IDK it depends on how the male would compliment the other fish (color wise).


 OOPS sorry I thought this was doggyhog's post  I still think you should go with a community.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> For awhile after this I was certain on a course for a sorority... Than I started checking out fish stores and saw that few even carry females, one carries ugly brown ons with overly large heads...


Ugh, I know. I only have a Wal-Mart around here that sells fish and the other night they only had 1 female (they had another but it was already too late for it ). Which makes it difficult for someone planning to do a sorority (which I plan to do one of these days). :\


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*I would go for the sorority.  They're AWESOME! I have one, and all my girls love it. Just think about how many bettas you'd be saving from the horrid cups at the pet stores!! But if you are really worried about nipping, get sisters. They are usually raised together, so they shouldn't be nearly as aggressive. Personally, I just went into Petco, grabbed the females and ran with it. After reading some posts, I realized later that it had been a bad idea, and how it could have turned out. :/ But it is really rewarding to have a sorority, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. *


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm on the sorority course again! I found a place that sells nice looking female Bettas, but they take bad care of them so you have to catch them when they're restocking /= But, that way I'm saving Bettas =D


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Yay!! Betta Rescuer!! *


----------

